# Need Advice, Feedback & Reassurance



## samkris123 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very new to chatting in this manner, but thankful that I came across mothering.com. I am 27 and have had a mess of infertility problems for the last 13 years. It all started with endometriosis and one problem turned into another. My husband and I began IVF a couple of weeks ago and are preparing for a day 3 transfer tomorrow (Friday, 9/10). I am extremely nervous because I have heard a lot of negative feedback in regards to day 3 transfers. Due to a laparoscopy surgery gone wrong, I only have one ovary and one fallopian tube, which is blocked. My egg retrieval surgery was Tuesday; at that time they harvested 7 eggs. Sadly, however, only 2 of these eggs fertilized. The doctors even performed ICSI. Only having 2 embryos, I am very nervous about our success. I am writing today in hopes that someone may provide reassurance and lift my spirits. I am very thankful that we at least have 2 fertilized embryos, but it was still disappointing to find out that we did not have 4 or 5 as we were expecting. I am also scared of doing a day 3 transfer because I have been told it lowers your success rate for becoming pregnant. Our doctor is wonderful and did provide us with the option for a day 5 transfer, but he highly recommends going through with a day 3 transfer. Any information and/or encouragement would be greatly appreciated. My husband, who is extremely supportive and has been there every step of the way, doesn't understand my disappointment. Thank you and God bless!


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

samkris, I have my fingers crossed for you!







. MDC is a great community and you should find a lot of support here. Don't worry, people get pregnant with day 3 transfers all the time! It sounds like you are in the hands of a good doctor.

One thing I have found, the "fertility" board is a little less active than the others, so you might not get a big response here. Maybe try taking a look around the "TTC" board? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=178 or the "Infertility" board? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=179

Good luck!


----------



## samkris123 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Maureen,
Thank you for the posting advice! I have posted my thread in both "Infertility" and "TTC". Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction!
SamKris


----------

